# Как объяснить биологию отклонений от нормы при аномалии развития шеи?



## Александр Громов (24 Дек 2017)

Здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста, как объясняются типичные симптомы, характерные для аномалии развития шейных позвонков (С7 или С8) и родовой травмы шеи (той, при которой на виде в фас шея наклонена). Причина в частичном сдавливании артерий, из-за к-х кровоснабжение мозга (или отдельных его участков) становится недостаточным?

В частности у меня ставили в детском возрасте диагноз "аномалия развития шейного позвонка" - не помню С7 или С8. Сейчас ищу бумаги. Родовую травму не помню ставили или нет, но мучил яндекс на этот счёт в связи с тем, что поговорил с приятельницей, она врач мануальный какой-то. Формат беседы был не о медицине, просто она упомянула, что видит мою наклоненную на бок шею и уверена,ч то у меня была родовая травма. А мне такого диагноза не ставили.

Почему интересуюсь? А с детства (и в данный момент вялое обострение) вялость, сонливость, низкое давление (с возрастом нормализуется - сейчас 31 год). Теряю концентрацию внимания, медлительный (некоторые говорят, что заторможенный сильно), ленивый, пассивный и грустный. Целыми периодами спасают чай и кофе в больших дозах, адаптогены (женьшень и т.п.), глицин, (как оказалось) мельдоний (принимал не в связи с умственной работоспособностью, а в связи со спортивными нагрузками). Но временами сколько это всё не пей - сижу, вижу в мониторе фигу.

Конечно, всё не совсем печально - я прилично закончил 11 классов и технический ВУЗ (бюджет), 10 лет работаю инженером, со школьных лет и по сей день временами много спорта (и даже хорошо получается забираться на очень высокие, до шести тыс метров, горы пешком, по науке), в жизни много лет бега на длинные, меньше малорезультативной тренажерки, временами спорта подолгу нет - сидячая работа и компьютерные развлечения. Но в школе, в институте и на работе были периоды, когда я физиологически в ужасном состоянии был. Из школы вылетал (а потом поступил на бюджет - поднажал на учёбу), из института нет, но были  и красные стипендии, и долги на грани отчисления. На работе тоже временами пахал как двужильный, а временами совсем малопродуктивен, сильный срыв сроков и т.п.

На МРТ сейчас нет денег, но как появятся - сделаю ради интереса. Прошу пока объяснить, а-то статьи в интернетах чего только не рассказывают нам.

Просто произошел такой разговор, стало интересно чем я могу свои особенности "поведения", по-видимому, вызванные шеей, улучшить. И что вредно, что недопустимо. И хочу понять биологию явления.


----------



## Александр Громов (24 Дек 2017)

П.С.: в детстве шея болела, подробностей не помню. Затем не беспокоила. Но в 2013-2014гг я много спал в общественном транспорте по дороге на работу. От наклона вперед или в бок в отключенном состоянии просыпаешься и шея болит. Острой боли нет, но дискомфорт. С тех пор он, по-моему, постоянно.


----------



## Александр Громов (20 Фев 2018)

Неуж-то врачи нашего форума не сталкивались с такой проблемой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2018)

А в чем проблема-то,
Все перечисленное и есть жизнь, и индивидуальные особенности человека.
Ну шея кривая, ну сколиоз, ну периодически кризисы, ну нервы ни к черту, ну эмоциональность высокая.
И что же?
Это и есть жизнь.
А у меня лишний вес всю жизнь, и не только от жира, а от костей и надеюсь мышц.
Не стандарт.
А Вы давно видели стандарт?


----------

